# Contador con sensor infrarrojo 74ls192



## gyerardos (Jun 13, 2011)

Hola buenas noches gente, espero que me puedan ayudar con esto...
Estoy armando un circuito de un contador, usando un 74ls192, los 4 bits los mando a un convertidor de bcd a 7 segmentos (74ls48), funciona bien el contador si conecto el count up del 74ls192 a un reloj que yo tengo, cada flanco positivo aumenta la cuenta y se despliega en mi display de 7 segmentos

Mi problema viene con el emisor y receptor infrarrojos, son acoplados es decir que no reciben el ruido de la luz ambiental, cada que paso una tarjeta y la quito, aumenta la cuenta pero no lo hace en orden, a veces sube en 2, luego disminuye en 1, luego aumenta en 1 etcétera, es decir con mi señal de reloj funciona bien aumentando de 1 en 1, pero con el sensor infrarrojo acoplado hace los cambios cuando debe pero no aumenta la cuenta de 1 en 1, los aumenta o disminuye aleatoriamente

Espero que me puedan ayudar porque ya probé con varias resistencias, y hasta con el capacitor en paralelo y aún así aumenta como quiere y ya no sé que hacer, les adjunto una imagen de la parte crítica


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 13, 2011)

Hola gyerardos

El circuito que adjuntaste te da un nivel *alto(1)* cuando no está obstruida la luz entre el emisor y el receptor del opto-acoplador.

Pero el contador 74LS192 requiere que cuando esté en reposo su entrada de Clock(UP 5) esté a nivel *bajo(0)* y su otra entrada Clock(DN 4) esté a nivel alto(1).

Por lo tanto en tu circuito debes tapar la luz y destaparla para que el contador cuente +1.

Es muy probable que por esas acciones el opto-acoplador genere pulsos erráticos los cuales puedes eliminar insertando entre el emisor de transistor y la salida llamada “salida a 74LS192” una compuerta NOT 74LS14.

Espero esta sugerencia solucione el problema que tienes.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## rodrigo_6 (Jun 13, 2011)

hola, me gustaria ver el circuito en si. es decir todo. estoy interesado en construir uno.,
gracias!


----------



## gyerardos (Jun 13, 2011)

Gracias Mr Carlos, el problema realmente no es ese, mencioné que ocupo un circuito de reloj con una frecuencia de 1 Hz, y la cuenta aumenta en el flanco positivo de reloj correctamente, además de que invertir la señal sería lo mismo, lo voy a ocupar para contar las revoluciones de un motor, todo el tiempo va a estar tapado y justo en una sección se destapa (el receptor recibe la luz infrarroja) y de inmediato se vuelve a tapar por lo que en un momento existen ambos flancos.

Mas que nada se debe al acoplamiento de la señal del optoacoplador, como es analógico supongo que hay un momento de inestabilidad lo que manda varios picos y el 74ls192 cuenta muchas veces, algo así presiento que es lo que pasa pero ya no sé que moverle para que me funcione.

Gracias
Rodrigo espera y luego te subo el diagrama, pero hay que checar que finalmente funcione como debe


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Jun 13, 2011)

hola gyerardos

Hace tiempo diseñe un circuito parecido al tuyo pero con un LDR.
Este utiliza IC CMOS de la serie 4000.
a la salida del foto-transistor puse un transitor para enviar mejor la señal clock.
espero que te sirva.





saludos!!


----------



## gyerardos (Jun 13, 2011)

gracias, voy a analizar tu circutio a ver si algo me sirve, pero la verdad es que pienso terminar con el que estaba haciendo yo, lo único que falla es acoplar correctamente el sensor infrarrojo


----------



## cursor (Jun 13, 2011)

VIEJO, Saludos, te doy un consejo a la salida del emisor, no lo conectes al 74LS192, 
1.  CONECTALO A UN TRANSISTOR 2N2222A, eso sí debes calcular las resistencias de base y colector, asi obtienes la configuracion de emisor comun.
2.  A la salida de el emisor puedes conectar 74LS132 (ya que estas trabajando con TTL), solo utilizaras una de las cuatro compuertas en pin 1 la señal que viene del transistor y en pin 2 a tierra, como es Schmitt Trigger, tendras una salida con un 1 logico.
3.  La salida por el pin 3, llevala al contador.
  SUERTE Y MANTENOS INFORMADOS.


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Jun 13, 2011)

cursor dijo:


> ...
> 1.  CONECTALO A UN TRANSISTOR 2N2222A, eso sí debes calcular las resistencias de base y colector, asi obtienes la configuracion de emisor comun.
> ...



Hola cursor.
En el diagrama que coloque hice algo parecido con el 2N2222A
Creo que es necesario colocar este JPN, pues el receptor infrarojo 
no envia una señal suficientemente alta como para activar a la patilla del clock.

saludos!!!!!


----------



## gyerardos (Jun 14, 2011)

ahhh excelente eso me parce buena idea, mañana pruebo a ver que pasa, gracias!! les cuento luego que pasa


----------



## gyerardos (Jun 14, 2011)

hola gente solucióne mi problema gracias a su ayuda, no tenía un 74ls132, pero encontré un buffer con las mismas característias, el 74ls541, con esto ya se reguló bien el voltaje y fue completamente compatible con TTL
rodrigo envíame un mensaje privado para que no se me olvide mandarte el circuito
Gracias


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Jun 14, 2011)

Que bueno que te halla funcionado 
cuando puedas podrias poner algun esquema para
que lo viesemos.

saludos!!!


----------



## gyerardos (Jun 15, 2011)

Aquí está la versión final un tanto resumida pero creo que se entiende bien, la resistencia en el fototranistor es de 1k no de 10k, el buffer que va después no es cualquier buffer, es uno con histéresis para mejorar el problema por el ruido, le puse que nunca pase al tercer estado, entonces nada más lo estoy ocupando como para rectificar la señal

Gracias por su ayuda. 
Saludos

no se había adjuntado bien jeje


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Jun 15, 2011)

Muhcas gracias por tu aporte gyerardos


saludos!!
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/miembros/13217-gyerardos/


----------



## rodrigo_6 (Jun 22, 2011)

no lo encuentro en la lista de componentes del livewire, es que lo estoy pasando a ese. jeje. y lo mismo para el integrado 74ls48, porque yo tengo un 7447, el cual creo que tiene 14 pines.

a ver, alguien que me pueda responder, please?
jeje


Gracias!


----------



## gyerardos (Jun 22, 2011)

no sé si esté en el livewire, en realidad no es muy recomendable ese programa, sus bases de datos son muy pequeñas y es probable que no lo tenga, si puedes mejor instala el proteus que tiene mucha mucha mayor variedad
sino busca algo así como un buffer con histéresis


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Jun 22, 2011)

Lo que menciona gyerardos es verdad rodrigo_6
El livewire aunque sea muy facil de usar y de simular, posee una 
libreria algo pobre.
Puedes bajarte el proteus como lo han mencionado: es el simulador 
mas completo segun yo hahahaha

saludos!!!


----------



## rodrigo_6 (Jun 22, 2011)

Ok lo estoy intentando descargar. jeje.
Saludos.


----------



## gyerardos (Jun 23, 2011)

bueno para simuladores más complejos y la verdad mejores, me parece Pspice por ejemplo, casi no lo he usado pero por lo visto es bastante bueno pero mucho más complejo, algo intermedio-bueno sería proteus


----------

